# Teichprojekt 2013... mittendrin!



## RiffRaff (19. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

wiedermal ein neuer! 

Meine Frau und ich haben im Frühjahr einen Garten übernommen und ich wollte von Anfang an einen schönen Teich dazu haben!
Ich habe dann erstmal hier gelesen, um nicht gleich alle Anfängerfehler einzubauen und mich entschieden, einen naturnahen Teich mit wenigen Fischen, wenig Technik und möglichst vielen Pflanzen zu bauen.
Die Planung war relativ schnell abgeschlossen und nu wurde ordentlich gegraben! :shock

Bevor nun Vlies und Folie folgen, möchte ich unser Werk hier mal präsentieren, um eventuelle Fehler beseitigen oder Tips umsetzen zu können!

Daten
Das Volumen vom Teich habe ich auf ca. +-4200Liter berechnet:
a) jeder Kreis  Pi*r²*h = 3,14x(1,2x1,2)x0,5 macht ungefähr 2200Liter pro Kreis der "8", beide zusammen dann ca. 4400Liter, abzüglich der Schnittfläche sollten es ca. 4m³ sein
b) zuzüglich dem "Loch" für die Überwinterung eventueller Fische 0,5x1x0,6 = ca. 300 Liter
(Durchschnittstiefe 0,5m und im "Loch" dann 1m)

Erst wollten wir gar keine Fische einsetzen, da wir aber viele Teiche in der Nähe haben und täglich das Gequake der __ Frösche hören und auch wissen, das es viele __ Molche gibt, haben wir uns zwecks "Geburtenkontrolle" entschieden, doch einige nachwuchsregulierende Fische einzusetzen, max 10 kleinbleibende! :hai
Kois, __ Störe und Delphine sind nicht geplant!!!

Die Bilder hängen hier hoffentlich an und nu ein paar Fragen dazu:
1) reicht das "Loch" für die Überwinterung aus? (Maße sind ca. 1x0,5x0,6)

2) wenn Vlies und Folie liegen, wollte ich Kies (1-2cm Körnung) einbringen, Schichthöhe ca. 5cm. Reicht das für Pflanzen zum wurzeln und Fische zum Verstecken aus?

3) die Teichfolie soll ringsrum über den "Erdwall" gelegt werden; hinter dem Wall sollen ca. 40cm Kies ein verrutschen der Folie sichern und zum Abschluß die Folie im Kies hochgestellt werden! Ist ein Überlauf/Ablauf (Regen!) dabei zwingend notwendig und wie wäre dieser zu gestalten?


Für die weitere Gestaltung des Uferwalls habe ich mir die Ufermatten von Naturagart ausgeguckt.
Als Technik sollten max. 1 Pumpe und 1 Außenfilter folgen, die für die doppelte Wassermenge ausgelegt sind.

Bin für Kritik und Anregungen offen!

gruß

Micha


----------



## lotta (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichprojekt 2013... mittendrin!*

Hi Micha,:willkommen
warum machst du denn das Loch , für die Überwinterung, nicht etwas größer?
den Platz hättest du ja!

Später ärgerst du dich nur über die fehlende Tiefzone 
und sie nachträglich hinzuzufügen,  wird ein Riesenaufwand werden.
Außerdem denke ich, die Folie passt sich an eine breitere und längere Tiefzone besser an, 
als sie in dieses kleine Loch drücken zu müssen.
Ich würde da nochmal drüber nachdenken, die zusätzlich benötigte Folie, 
dürfte nicht so viel mehr ausmachen, euch aber im nachhinein viel Freude bereiten
Viel Erfolg, bei der weiteren Gestaltung , eures Teiches


----------



## Christine (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichprojekt 2013... mittendrin!*

Hallo Micha,

herzlich willkommen. Im Prinzip alles fein. Die Tiefenzone würde ich -wie Sabine schon schrieb - größer machen. Je mehr Volumen, desto besser für den Teich.

Da Du auch für Kritik offen bist:



RiffRaff schrieb:


> Erst wollten wir gar keine Fische einsetzen, da wir aber viele Teiche in der Nähe haben und täglich das Gequake der __ Frösche hören und auch wissen, das es viele __ Molche gibt, haben wir uns zwecks "Geburtenkontrolle" entschieden,



 Bei solchen Aussagen geht mir immer ein wenig der Hut hoch. Frösche, Molche, __ Kröten - kurz alle einheimischen Amphibien sind bei uns und in vielen Nachbarländern streng geschützt und das nicht ohne Grund. Weil sie - auch wenn es partiell ein paar mehr geben mag - akut gefährdet sind. Ihre Lebensräume werden immer weniger. Statt "Geburtenkontrolle" zu betreiben, solltest Du Dich lieber freuen, wenn sie Deinen Teich annehmen.


----------



## RiffRaff (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichprojekt 2013... mittendrin!*

Hallo,

@Christine: ups, das is aber was in den falschen Hals geraten! 
Ich möchte ja eher einen naturnahen Teich haben, mit vielen Pflanzen und dazugehörigen Tieren, natürlich auch die von Dir aufgezählten, Fische standen anfänglich nicht auf meiner Wunschliste!

Ich hatte hier im Forum aber schon sehr viel vorher gelesen, und dazu gehörte, das in Teichen ohne Fische, wo sich z.B. __ Frösche ungehindert vermehren und dann 1000ende von Kaulquappen durchs Wasser pflügen, dieses Wasser halt sehr schnell kippen kann, aufgrund der hohen Nährstoffeinträge vermute ich mal.
Und die Empfehlung war, einige kleinbleibende einheimische Fische als natürliche Feinde einzusetzen, wobei ich mir da gerne die Art und Anzahl empfehlen lassen würde.


@Sabine und Christine: angedacht war, den Teich später durch einen Steg in 2 Hälften der "8" teilen, so das man zur linken Hand nur Flachwasser mit Bepflanzung sieht. Da ich durch die Flachwasserzone ein paar Liter Inhalt verschenke, habe ich dadurch kompensiert, das der ganze Teich größer wurde! 

Wieviel sollte ich denn den tiefen Teil vergrößern?
Hätte es noch einen weiteren Effekt, außer mehr Inhalt und ein besseres Handling beim Verlegen der Teichfolie?

gruß

Micha


----------



## Christine (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichprojekt 2013... mittendrin!*

Hallo Micha, 

wo hast Du den -- sorry -- Quatsch gelesen?


----------



## RiffRaff (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichprojekt 2013... mittendrin!*

Hallo Christine,

naja, hier im Forum, den einzelnen Beitrag weiß/finde ich jetzt nicht mehr.
Hatte sich für mich in dem Moment ganz logisch angehört, weswegen ich dann auch Fische mit in die Planung aufgenommen hatte, aber halt nur wenige und der Teichgröße angemessen.

gruß

Micha


----------



## lotta (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichprojekt 2013... mittendrin!*

Hi Micha, 
ich denke, wenn du doch gerne Fische in den Teich setzen magst,
wird die etwas größere Tiefzone, im Winter den Fischen mehr Rückzugsmöglichkeit bieten.
Das ist doch kein schlechtes  Argument? 
Evtl, kannst du dann noch eine Seerose, in die Tiefzone stellen?
Viel Spaß beim Weiterbauen


----------



## Christine (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichprojekt 2013... mittendrin!*

Hallo Micha,

das muss aber ein absoluter Einzelfall mit Verkettung unglücklicher Umstände gewesen sein. flüstern oder ein hysterischer Froschfeind.)

Du solltest Dir da mal keine Sorgen machen und Dich lieber an den Molchen erfreuen, wenn sie kommen. Sie bleiben ja auch nur während der Balz und Eiablage  im Teich und die Quappen sind wirklich harmlos. Lärm machen die __ Molche nicht.
Falls es bei Euch Wasserfrösche geben sollte, die wohnen schon mal gerne das ganze Jahr am Teich, aber das Gequake beschränkt sich eher auf die Balzzeit und ist dann auch wieder vorbei. 
Erdkröten sind Gartennützlinge, die nur zur Eiablage und im Sommer mal zum erfrischen kommen. Auch die sind leise.
Die richtigen Krakeeler sind die __ Laubfrösche - und die sind leider so selten, dass sich eher glücklich schätzen sollte, wenn man wirklich so einen kleinen Kerl am Teich hat.

Lass Dich überraschen, wer Deinen Teich besiedeln will - es ist so spannend!

Und wenn du doch unbedingt ein paar Fischen haben möchtest, dann guck Dir mal __ Moderlieschen an. Die kannst Du ohne große Technik halten, es sind Selbstversorger. Allerdings fressen sie eher Mücken als Molche


----------



## PeterBoden (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichprojekt 2013... mittendrin!*

Hallo Micha,



RiffRaff schrieb:


> Ich hatte hier im Forum aber schon sehr viel vorher gelesen, und dazu gehörte, das in Teichen ohne Fische, wo sich z.B. __ Frösche ungehindert vermehren und dann 1000ende von Kaulquappen durchs Wasser pflügen, dieses Wasser halt sehr schnell kippen kann, aufgrund der hohen Nährstoffeinträge vermute ich mal.
> gruß
> Micha



das ist leider falsch, genauer gesagt zweimal falsch.

1000ende von Kaulquappen habe ich momentan nicht, es sind eher Millionen und es könnte ruhig die zehnfache Menge sein. 
(manchmal sind es fußballgroße Klumpen die auf einer Stelle hocken)

Da wo der Kumpen saß befand sich garantiert irgendein Algenkonglomerat auf das er sich dankend gestürzt hatte. Die fressen das gierig auf. 
In ein paar Wochen verlassen sie meinen Teich, das geht recht schnell, nach wenigen Tagen sind sie verschwunden.

Sie nehmen die Nährstoffe als Biomasse mit, ein hoher Nährstoffaustrag ist es welcher da statt findet. 

 an die Amphibien.


----------



## Christine (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichprojekt 2013... mittendrin!*

Danke Peter, für den Beitrag könnte ich Dich


----------



## RiffRaff (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichprojekt 2013... mittendrin!*

Hallo,

@Peter: Danke für die Richtigstellung!
Wie erwähnt, ist die falsche Aussage nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen.

@Christine: ich hatte ja schon geschrieben, das es hier sehr viele Gartenteiche um uns rum gibt und da quakt es mom auch schonma häufiger, was ich aber nicht als störend empfinde.

Den tiefen Bereich des Teichs werde ich in den kommenden Tagen erweitern und dann wieder ein Bild machen.
Ich hatte noch eine Frage im ersten Beitrag gestellt, ob es sinnvoll bzw. notwendig ist, einen Überlauf einzubauen und wie dieser aussehen müßte.

gruß

Micha


----------



## Christine (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichprojekt 2013... mittendrin!*

Hallo Micha,

wer weiß, wie das Wetter sich in Zukunft entwickelt, aber ich habe den Überlauf noch nie gebraucht. Eigentlich brauche ich öfter den Gartenschlauch, um aufzufüllen, was durch Wind und Sonne verdunstet ist.


----------



## lotta (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichprojekt 2013... mittendrin!*

Hi Micha,
Ich habe zwar auch einen Überlauf eingebaut, aber , 
mir geht es wie Cristine, 
der Gartenschlauch, mit frichem Leitungswasser,
ist vielmals zum Einsatz gekommen,  der Überlauf, noch nie


----------



## Sandra1976 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichprojekt 2013... mittendrin!*

Hallo Micha,
ich bin froh, dass ich ganz viele unterschiedliche Tiere im und am Teich habe. Wir haben auch einen naturbelassenen Teich mit richtig vielen Pflanzen und einer bepflanzten Sumpfzone um den Teich herum und es ist wunderschön zu zusehen wie sich die verschiedensten Tiere an unseren Teich tummeln. Immer was neues entdecken zu können. Wir hatten dieses Jahr auch ganz viele Kaulquappen leider sind unsere Kois da ganz scharf drauf :evil. Kann mich nur den anderen anschließen. Natur kann man nicht ausschließen oder du musst dir ein gekacheltes Schwimmbecken in den Garten bauen.
Zum eigentlichen Problem würde ich auch sagen, dass du das Überwinterungsloch doch eher ein bisschen breiter gestalten solltest. Ist einfach stressfreier für die Fische auch wenn es nur kleine bleiben sollen. Die vermehren sich aber auch! Wie schon beschrieben, hinter her
ärgert man sich nur weil der Spaten schon wieder weg geräumt war. Unsere tiefste Stelle ist 2 Meter tief und ca. 2 x 2 Meter groß und ich bin um jeden cm dankbar. 
Viel Spaß bei deinem Projekt!
Gruß Sandra


----------



## koile (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichprojekt 2013... mittendrin!*

Hallo Micha  !

Ich habe an meinem Teich keinen Überlauf !

Aber einen Notschieber ,der gestern zwei mal gezogen werden mußte ! Da wir im Saarland 

starkregen hatten .

zwei mal ca 1000l abgelassen


----------



## xxxjess (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichprojekt 2013... mittendrin!*

Unser diesjähriges Kaulquappenvolk hat sich leider stark verkleinert. Und ich glaube nicht, dass das meine paar Goldis waren, die scheinen Erdkrötenkaulquappen nicht zu mögen. Wenn einer doch mal ne __ Quappe erwischt, spuckt er sie sofort wieder aus.
Ich habe mindestens zwei Ringelnattern, eine richtig große und eine grad mal 15 cm lange kleine. Ich glaube, die beiden sind sehr hungrig. Ich habe auch gelesen, dass Libellenlarven auf quappen stehen, aber das kann ich mir immer noch nicht vorstellen. 
Schade, mein kleiner Sohn und ich haben eigentlich auf mehr Quak-Quaks gehofft, nachdem es "Millionen" waren. Vielleicht sind es noch 500, wenn nicht weniger.

Wenn Dein Teich naturnah ist, regelt sich das scheinbar (leider) von ganz allein.


----------



## RiffRaff (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichprojekt 2013... mittendrin!*

Hallo,

kurzer Zwischenstand: ich habe Eure Tips soweit umgesetzt, und den tiefen Bereich auf das doppelte Vergrößert.
Leider spielt hier das Wetter mom nicht mit (wie wohl überall :evil ). Bedingt durch den Dauerregen sind die Wände des tiefen Wasserbereichs abgerutscht. Nun is der Graben zwar breiter, aber flacher geworden!
Ist eine Wassertiefe von ca. 1m für den geplanten Tierbestand (5 Moderlieschens) ausreichend?


Ich hatte mir Gedanken über einen Filter gemacht und mir einige Modelle angesehen. Laut einigen Herstellern würde da wohl ein Komplettfiltersystem passen, wo die Pumpe das Wasser durch Filterschwämme und ne Handvoll "Bio-Dinger" durchschiebt, die sich in einem Behälter neben dem Teich befinden.
Allerdings bin ich mir da nicht sicher, ob das überhaupt ne vernünftige Filterwirkung für den Teich bringen würde...

Anderseits habe ich mich mit einem Spaltsieb oder Spaltfilter befasst, wo das Wasser eigentlich nur mechanisch von Schwebeteilchens befreit wird. Bin von der "Einfachheit" dieses Filters mom begeistert, übersichtlicher Aufbau und leichte Reinigung!
Da ich vorhabe ne Menge Pflanzen in den Teich zu bringen, die ja auch ne gewisse Filterwirkung haben, bin ich am überlegen, den Außenfilter rein mechanisch arbeiten zu lassen, also in Form dieses Spaltsiebes.
Spricht da etwas dagegen?

gruß

Micha


----------



## muh.gp (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichprojekt 2013... mittendrin!*

Hallo Micha,

*wenn* es bei dem geplanten Besatz bleibt, sollte z.B. ein Compactsieve II ausreichen. Zudem befördert Dir das Teil richtig viel Sauerstoff in den Teich. Habe den Sieb gerade provisorisch installiert bis alles weitere fertig ist. Der ist fast wie eine Blubberbadewanne... 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Christine (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichprojekt 2013... mittendrin!*

Hallo Micha,

wenn Du bei den paar __ Moderlieschen bleibst - ich würde auf 10 erhöhen, das gefällt ihnen besser - brauchst Du überhaupt keinen Filter. Anständige Bepflanzung und vielleicht ein bisserl Bewegung sollte da völlig ausreichen. 

Wenn die Lieschen allerdings zu Goldfischen mutieren, dann....


----------



## RiffRaff (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichprojekt 2013... mittendrin!*

Hallo,

@Holger: habe mir mal den Compactsieve II in Deinem Neubau-2.0-Beitrag angesehen. Genau sowas meine ich!! Schön zu lesen, das der auch gut Sauerstoff ins Wasser bringt.


@Christine: also bisher reichen mir ein kleiner Schwarm Moderlieschens oder, was ich gestern gelesen habe, Goldelritzen, die ja auch klein bleiben sollten. Und der Compactsieve II würde ja neben der erwünschten Wasserbewegung auch die Schwebeteilchens abfiltern....

Das mit den Goldfischen kann ich nicht 100%ig ausschließen, weil ich nicht weiß, ob meine Frau oder Familie nicht mal mit sowas angerannt kommen!!! :shock
Um sowas entgegenzuwirken: welche Filtertechnik würde man für andere und/oder größere Fische benötigen?
Müßte da der Teich anders gestaltet werden (tiefer)?

gruß

Micha


----------



## RiffRaff (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichprojekt 2013... mittendrin!*

Hallo,

nach 1 1/2 Monaten mal ein neuer Zwischenstand:
Vlies + Folie sind eingebracht, Substrat wurde angefüllt, Teich wurde gewässert und der Ufergraben angelegt. Wenn ich Zeit und Lust habe, werde ich auch mal ein paar Bilder nachliefern.

Wasserpflanzen sind auch eingebracht, __ Wasserpest und Tannenwedel. Leider sieht es so aus, als wenn vor allem die Wasserpest eher mekelt und nicht wächst! Ich habe mal die Wasserwerte ermittelt
NO2  0
NO3  0
Kh  ca.10
Gh  ca. 20
Ph  ca. 8
Kann es sein, das das Wasser zu wenig Nährstoffe für die Wasserpflanzen enthält?

Die beiden Seerosen (mit Düngekegel im Substrat) haben inzwischen schon mit jeweils 2 Blüten geblüht, __ Hechtkraut wächst mit gesunden grünen Blättern.
Der Ufergraben ist inzwischen schon zu 2/3 bepflanzt, leider wachsen die Uferpflanzen auch eher langsam.

Mein Selbstbaufilter ist fertig und läuft im Dauerbetrieb und seit gestern hängt auch ein Standskimmer von Aqua Forte dranne. Den zum laufen zu bekommen war allerdings auch sehr schwierig!
Ist es normal, das der "Schwimmtopf" mit Löchern versehen ist? 
Der Topf wurde im Betrieb sofort unter die Oberfläche gezogen und kann dann natürlich nicht mehr das Oberflächenwasser zum Filter bringen.
Ich habe dann die Löcher erstmal mit Klebeband geschlossen und das Ergebnis war sofort besser, der Topf schwamm und Oberflächenwasser wurde eingesaugt! Allerdings war das Verhalten sehr unruhig, der Wasserspiegel stieg und viel.
Nachdem ich dann ein Loch wieder geöffnet hatte, lief der Skimmer sehr ruhig knapp unter der Oberfläche.
Hat jemand hier Erfahrung mit dem Standskimmer von Aqua Forte? War meine Maßnahme so ok?

gruß

Micha


----------



## RiffRaff (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichprojekt 2013... mittendrin!*

Hallo,

hier mal ein paar Bilder von dem Teichbau.

Da mir hier empfohlen wurde, die tiefe Zone vom Teich größer zu machen, wurde das auch umgesetzt! Ich hatte den Graben auf 1,3m tiefe und fast 3m länge schön sauber und "rechtwinklig" ausgeschachtet und dann... kamen die Regenwochen im Juni! :evil
Die schönen senkrechten Wände wurden stellenweise fast 20cm tief ausgewaschen, alles rutschte förmlich in den Graben, der hinterher nur noch max. 1m tief war! 
Ich war stinksauer auf alles, was feucht ist!:shock  :evil
Jedenfalls wurde das dann alles nochmals ausgeschachtet, nachdem das Wetter endlich mitspielte.

Für den Abschluß des Uferbereichs hatte ich mir einfach die Steine des alten Komposthaufens auserkoren. Die waren zwar erstmal häßlich, aber schwer genug und gut zu händeln. Da das Gelände sehr abschüssig ist, wurden für den vorderen Bereich 30cm hohe Rasenkantensteine besorgt. Von außen wird diese Umrandung später hinter Rasen verschwinden.

So, mal sehen obs mit Bildern klappt...

gruß

Micha


----------



## Susanne (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichprojekt 2013... mittendrin!*

Hi Micha,

um was wetten wir, dass Du in ein paar Jahren Deinen Teich auch wieder abreißt und größer baust? Du hast so viel Platz außen rum, warum machst Du den Teich so klein? Aber ansonsten sieht das recht vorbildlich aus ... ich hab bei meinem ersten Teich übrigens das tiefe Loch mit Steinen auf der Folie hochgemauert. Dann sieht man die Folie nicht und hast auch schön Platz für Unterwasserpflanzen.

Grüßle
Susanne

P.S. Sorry, hab nicht alles gelesen - hoffe, ich schreib nix, was schon da steht ;-)


----------



## lotta (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichprojekt 2013... mittendrin!*

Hallo Micha,

(Susanne, du hast sicher Recht...........
Micha wird bestimmt in ein bis zwei Jahren, größer bauen)

Micha, jeder m3 zählt, wirklich....
Lass dir das von erfahrenen "EWIG UMBAUERN" sagen 
Warun hast du nur so einen schmalen Streifen Tiefzone geplant?
Mach mehr, viel mehr, tiefer und breiter, viel breiter  .......... 
du wirst es nicht bereuen und sparst dir somit den Umbau, im kommenden Jahr!
Sei uns "Krittlern" nicht böse, wir sprechen nur aus Erfahrung und meinen es gut mit dir 
und deinem Teich
Viel Glück bei der weiteren Realisierung ...


----------



## RiffRaff (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichprojekt 2013... mittendrin!*

Hallo,

bin niemanden böse! 
Leider besteht für die Größe, also die lichten Maße des Teichs das Problem, das diese in unserer Kleingartenkolonie begrenzt sind und ich mich daran zu halten habe. Mehr wie 10m² sind nicht gestattet.
Da haben es Häuslebesitzer natürlich einfacher, die können sich Ihre Traummaße realisieren. Es sei natürlich gegönnt!

@Susanne: ich habe aber probiert, jeden cm² rauszuquetschen und deswegen auch eine entsprechende Uferzone miteingeplant. So klein die auf den Bildern wirken mag, ich habe da inzwischen min. 1000kg Sand eingefüllt!

@lotta: wie oben, größer geht nicht. 

gruß

Micha


----------



## Moonlight (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichprojekt 2013... mittendrin!*

Micha,

m2 ist doch nur die fläche. . .nicht der inhalt  

Mach ihn einfach etwas tiefer,dann sollte das passen.

Mandy


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichprojekt 2013... mittendrin!*

Hi Micha,

ich finde, dass Du für die uns Kleingärtner begrenzeten Möglichkeiten gute Arbeit geleistet hast.
ein paar m³ mehr zu schaffen hat das Problem zur Folge, das man es nur mit Steilwänden erreichen kann. 
Dies würde bedeuten, ringsum alles Betonieren. So wie Du es gemacht hast ist es schon schick und Du hast auch schöne Pflanzstufen drin. 
Wenn es nicht Rechtwinklig ist schadet es gar nicht, da es auch in der Natur keine rechtwinkeligen Teiche gibt. 

Fische würde ich weg lassen, dass Leben entsteht im Teich von ganz allein und ist auch ganz spannend zu beobachten. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Susanne (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichprojekt 2013... mittendrin!*

Hi Micha,

10 m² Teichgröße ... wenn das Vorgaben sind - okay, da muss man sich dran halten.

ABER  was sind 10 m² Teichgröße? Ist damit die freie Wasserfläche gemeint oder musst Du auch den Ufergraben mit reinrechnen? Ich denke Ufergraben musst Du nicht mit reinrechnen sondern nur die Wasserfläche. Wenn Du nun Pflanzebenen ringsrum hast, dann wachsen da sicher auch Pflanzen und diese werden Dir die offene Wasserfläche nochmal minimieren.

Wenn ich an Deiner Stelle wäre, dann würde ich wirklich schauen, dass Du nur an ein paar Stellen eine Pflanzebene im Wasser hast und lieber den Tiefbereich vergrößerst. Auch wenn das jetzt äzend ist, wenn Du den ganzen Sand wieder rausschaufeln musst und ggf. sogar eine größere Folie bestellen musst - Du wirst es hinterher nicht bereuen.

Deine Mini-Tiefzone wird innerhalb weniger Jahre nicht mehr vorhanden sein, da diese sich zusetzt mit Laub und Co, was sich einsetzt, mit abgestorbenen Pflanzteilen, die nach unten rutschen und auch Sand von den Pflanzebenen wird runterrutschen. Solltest Du keine Fische halten wollen, dann ist das nicht ganz so kritisch, aber grundsätzlich gilt auch da: Je mehr Wasser im Teich, desto stabiler.

Lass Dich nicht demotivieren von unseren Worten - im Gegenteil, lass Dich motivieren nochmal richtig loszulegen. Deine Gartenaufsicht wird die Wasserfläche messen und nicht, was unter der Wasseroberfläche ist oder gar außerhalb im Ufergraben (die hübschen Pflanzen wachsen eh im Ufergraben, im Wasser brauchst Du nur Pflanzen, die Nährstoffe ziehen). 

Mich hält übrigens die ganze Nachbarshaft für bescheuert, weil ich meinen Teich so groß baue, andererseits hab ich ja aus meinen Fehlern gelernt und will den Teich kein drittes Mal bauen  (wobei ich mir 2003 sicher war, dass ich den damaligen Teich so groß gebaut habe, dass ich ihn nicht nochmal neu bauen muss - ich war schließlich 2003 auch schon hier im Forum und hab mich entsprechend beraten lassen )

Am besten schläfst mal ne Woche drüber ... und wenn Du dann doch so weiterbaust .. auch nicht schlimm ... so groß ist der Teich ja nicht, den kannst auch problemlos in ein paar Jahren wieder abreissen und dann größer bauen, falls Du das dann willst (oder der übliche Teicherweiterungs-Virus Dich befällt).

 10m² ist besser als gar kein Teich 

Grüßle
Susanne, die Größenwahnsinnige

P.S. Was ist das eigentlich für eine tolle Pflanze die da im Hintergrund steht (auf dem Bild mit dem vorbildlich geformten Teich)?


----------



## RiffRaff (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichprojekt 2013... mittendrin!*



Susanne schrieb:


> Mich hält übrigens die ganze Nachbarshaft für bescheuert, weil ich meinen Teich so groß baue, ...





Hallo nochmal,

@Susanne: na was meinste denn, was die ganzen alteingesessenen Kleingärtner von meiner Riesenpfütze denken, bzw. von deren Baustelle gedacht haben?! :shock  
Mein Teich ist für dieses Forum natürlich nicht der Rede wert, ich glaube, manch gezeigter Filter hier fäßt mehr Wasser wie mein Teich  für die meisten ansässigen Kleingärtner bedeutet das aber wohl nur üble Mehrarbeit ohne Nutzen!
Die Pflanze ist ein Waldgeißbart, toller Insektenmangnet während der Blüte.


@Thomas: Danke!!!
Übrigens ist betonieren von Teichen oder deren Wände auch untersagt! Komme also gar nicht in Versuchung!


@alle: Danke für die gutgemeinten Tips, die gezeigten Bilder gehören aber schon der Vergangenheit an!
Ich wollte diesen Beitrag zwischenzeitlich immer mal wieder aktualisieren, bin aber immer irgendwie nich zugekommen.
*Der Teich ist schon seit Juni geflutet*, unzählige Pflanzen wurden eingebracht und, wegen Druck der Ehefrau (wie jetzt, son Riesenteich und keine Fische? ), schwimmen auch schon kleine Elritzen munter auf und ab!

Ich versuche mal die Woche noch aktuellere Bilder zu posten.

gruß

Micha


----------



## RiffRaff (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichprojekt 2013... mittendrin!*

Hallo,

hier mal einige weitere Bilder vom Bau unseres Teiches.

Nirgends konnte ich Beiträge zum Verlegen des Vlies finden! Hatte mir das deswegen ziemlich schwierig vorgestellt und ordentlich Hilfe angefordert. Aber obwohl das in 2m Bahnen verlegt werden mußte, sämtliche Rundungen und Tiefen verkleidend, stellte sich das im nachhinein als relativ leicht dar!
Diese Arbeit war innerhalb von 1 Std prinzipiell erledigt. Das 500er Vlies legte sich quasi wie von alleine in alle Ecken und Winkel. Überstehendes Material ließ sich leicht in Falten verstecken/verpacken.

Vom "verlegen" der Folie gibbet keine Bilder, da das Riesenteil ja in einem Stück verlegt werden mußte und ich in der Mitte rumturnte. Was vermutlich immer wieder unterschätzt wird, ist das Gewicht dieser Folie! :shock
Und das, obwohl wir schon einen kleinen Kompromiß eingegangen sind. Wir haben uns für ein vernünftiges stärkeres Vlies entschieden und dafür "nur" eine Folie mit 1mm Stärke genommen.
Und ich war ziemlich beeindruckt, was "nur" 1mm Folie bedeutet!
Die vorgefertigte Folie mit 6x8m, also 48m², für den späteren sichtbaren Teich mit nur 10m², wog über 60kg! :shock
Alles ächzte und stöhnte, als die Folie möglichst ohne Reibung am Boden oder Steinen in Form gerückt werden mußte!

Schließlich wurde dann von dem tiefsten Punkt aus aufsteigend die Folie verlegt, und das überschüssige Material, grade im oberen Bereich, wurde probiert in gleichmäßige Falten zu verstecken.
Profis kriegen das vermutlich besser hin, ich war aber sehr stolz auf unsere Arbeit! 
Das überschüssige Material von Vlies und Folie wurde erstmal drangelassen.

Leider gab es auch ein kleines Problem mit der Länge der Folie. Man sieht auf dem Bild, das die Folie oben und unten hätte ca. 20cm länger sein können, was natürlich nicht ging, weil es da Standardgrößen gibt. Ich konnte das auch nicht auf den cm genau messen und war mit dem Ergebnis schon relativ zufrieden. Letztlich wurde der Uferbereich oben verkleinert und gleichzeitig als Überlauf rausgearbeitet.

Wasser wurde dann auch noch eingelassen, um zu gucken, ob irgendwo versteckte Spannungen oder dergleichen sind.
Der Teich wurde sofort von mir unbekannten Schwimmkäfern erobert, die schon am nächsten Tag überall rumschwommen.

gruß

Micha


----------



## RiffRaff (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichprojekt 2013... mittendrin!*

Hallöchen,

nachdem nun schon etliche Insekten und __ Libellen meinen Teich besucht haben, 2 Libellen konnte ich sogar beim ablaichen beobachten, passierte heut der Kracher!

Nicht 1, nicht 2, sondern gleich 3 kleine süße grüne __ Frösche guckten mich ganz erstaunt an, was ich denn nun an ihren Teich zu suchen habe!!! 
Freue mich mom wie ein kleines Kind zu Wheinachten!

Leider hatte ich meine Knipse nicht zur Hand, Bilder können also max. die nächsten tage gemacht werden.

gruß

Micha


----------



## RiffRaff (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichprojekt 2013... mittendrin!*

Hier mal die Beweisbilder! 
Einfach nur niedlich die kleinen Kerlchens!


----------



## Susanne (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichprojekt 2013... mittendrin!*

Hi Micha,

endlich Sonntag und ich hab Zeit mal wieder ins Forum zu schauen. Wie ich Dich beneide, dass Du schon fertig bist und den Teich schon genießen kannst!

Was für ein grünes Gitter hast Du da?

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## RiffRaff (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichprojekt 2013... mittendrin!*

Hallo Susanne,

genießen ist genau das richtige Wort! 
Es macht einfach nur Spaß, am Teich zu stehen (noch) und das alles aufs Gemüt wirken lassen.

Das Gitter ist ein Laubschutznetz, das sich inzwischen auf dem linken Teil vom Teich befindet. Soll gleichzeitig auch ein wenig mehr Schutz für die Insassen bieten. Meine Frau hat Ihren Willen bekommen und ich mußte den Fischbesatz aufstocken. :shock
Inzwischen schwimmen 4 weitere muntere Gesellen durch unsern Teich, 2 Shubunkis und 2 Sarassas.
Und nun wirkt das ganze einfach nur noch besser! Die Fische sind absolut süß, total neugierig und runden das Bild komplett ab! 

gruß

Micha


----------



## RiffRaff (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichprojekt 2013... mittendrin!*

Hallo,

hier mal die letzten Bilder vom Teichbau.

Die Ufermatten wurden verlegt und eingesandet, danach wurde der Ufergraben mit Sand gefüllt (gefühlte 2 Tonnen!), der Filter Marke Eigenbau in Betrieb genommen und mein selbstgebauter Steg übers Wasser gewuchtet.

Vlies und Folie wurden zurechtgeschnitten und das war eine extrem mühselige Arbeit, auf die ich hätte verzichten können!

Ich hatte mir dann noch Gedanken gemacht, wie man den häßlichen Filter verkleiden könnte, leider ist es bis heute bei den Gedanken geblieben. Im Moment muß ich den Filter täglich reinigen, da sich das Gewebe sehr schnell zusetzt, weswegen auch nur ne Verkleidung rundherum in Frage kommen würde. Vermutlich wird es dieses Jahr aber einfach so bleiben... 

gruß

Micha


----------



## RiffRaff (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichprojekt 2013... mittendrin!*

Hallo,

schade, das ich keinerlei Meinungen mehr "höre"... 
Hier mal aktuellere Bilder von meinem Projekt, Ende Juli aufgenommen. Beide Seerosen haben inzwischen schon mehrmals geblüht und ich bin immer wieder von den tollen Blüten begeistert!

Mein Eigenbau-Filter arbeitet gut, das Sieb hat eine Maschenweite von 200ym. Obwohl gar nicht mal so viel Dreck auf dem Sieb landet, muß ich es mom jeden Tag säubern, da die Maschen "zuwachsen". Unter dem Sieb habe ich Schaumstoffwürfel liegen, auf denen das Wasser durch das Sieb draufregnet. Darunter ist noch eine Schicht mit BioBlocks, damit sich Bakterien ansiedeln können.

Der Filter funktioniert ordentlich, das Wasser wird jeden Tag klarer!  Auf dem Bild vom Juli sieht man gut, das das Wasser recht grünlich gewesen war, Sichtweite max. 20cm. Inzwischen sieht man im Flachwasserbereich jeden Kiesel am Grund.

Da die Uferzone doch erheblich größer ist, als sie auf den Bildern aussieht und ich Probleme mit meiner Frau bekam, weil die "Kleckerweisen" Pflanzenkäufe recht kostspielig wurden, hatte ich mich entschieden, einige Bestellungen über eBay zu machen, wo man __ Wasserminze, __ Fieberklee usw. für wenig Geld, aber in Massen bekommen kann. Die Pflanzen waren eigentlich nur kahle Stengel, wachsen aber mom recht gut an. Ich denke, das es aber erst nächstes jahr richtig zuwachsen wird.
Wobei es aber den Fröschen schon gefallen muß, da ich ja schon 3 zugewanderte Tierchens habe! 


Und nachdem wir vorgestern leider mitansehen mußten, wie ein Frosch unseren Teich wieder verließ, der hopste tatsächlich seelenruhig über den Ufergraben, die Böschung runter und verschwand im Gebüsch der Nachbarn...  , ergab die Zählung gestern wieder 3 Tiere!  Hatte er es sich wohl doch wieder überlegt! 

gruß

Micha


----------



## Susanne (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichprojekt 2013... mittendrin!*

Hey Micha,

die Brücke gefällt mir richtig gut ... wie breit ist die denn und wie hast Du die denn gebaut? (Also wo aufgelegt, drüber werden ja Balken und Bretter sein).

Die Blätter der gelben Seerose sehen ja auch klasse aus ... so schön gemustert. Bin mal gespannt, ob ich dieses Jahr noch Pflanzen in den Teich mache, wird ja sicher spüterSeptember, bis mein Teich mal Wasser sieht. Aber ich erinnere mich noch an den letzten Teich: Pflanzen sind super teuer und die Hälfte geht ein und andere wachsen dann wie verrückt. __ Wasserminze ging bei mir z.B. super gut oder __ Pfennigkraut. Andere wollten mit meinem Boden wohl nicht. Aber nach 2 Jahren wird Dein Teich super bewachsen aussehen. Hauptsache, Du hast jetzt auch schon genug Unterwasserpflanzen drin. Ob Dein Filter was bewirkt kann ich Dir leider gar nicht sagen, Technik ist absolut nicht meines.

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## RiffRaff (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichprojekt 2013... mittendrin!*

Hallo Susanne,

die Brücke war/ist so ein bissel die einzige Sache, mit der ich mom nicht zufrieden bin!
Die Länge beträgt 2,8m, als Auflage habe ich 4x70cm Bodenanker außerhalb der Folie in den Boden gerammt und bündig Kantholzstücke eingefügt. Auf die wurde die Brücke verschraubt.
Soweit, sogut...
Leider habe ich keine passenden Hölzer mit 2,8m länge bekommen können und mir dann aus 2m Hölzern die entsprechenden Längen hergestellt. Die Verlängerungen wurden letztlich sogar mit Stahlbändern und Bolzen verstärkt, halten tut es! Sieht aber a) nicht gut aus (die sichtbaren Stahlbänder) und b) wackelt es, wenn man drüber läuft! :?
Für dieses Jahr wird es so bleiben, ich denke aber, ich werde mir nächstes Jahr zumindest die tragenden Balken von einem Tischler neu anfertigen lassen und dann auch die Stärke verdoppeln. Der Teich soll ja ein paar Jahre an der Stelle bleiben, da lohnt sich das bestimmt... 


Pflanzen sind inzwischen reichlich im Wasser und im Ufergraben. Ich hatte mir die großen Portionen von __ Wasserpest und Wassertannenwedel von Aigon... (krieg den Namen nicht mehr zusammen...) bestellt, dann die beiden Seerosen drinne, ein __ Hechtkraut (das inzwischen auch schon blüht!!!), ein __ Rohrkolben, der inzwischen schon Ableger bildet, eine Unterwasserpflanze, deren Name ich nicht kenne und 3x __ Krebsschere.
Wie gesagt, wird das Wasser jeden Tag klarer, bin sehr zufrieden!

Jetzt werde ich mir mal Deinen Teich oder die Teichbaustelle ansehen!

gruß

Micha


----------



## karlethecat (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichprojekt 2013... mittendrin!*

Hallo Micha, 

was hast du für Holz verwendet für die Brücke?


----------



## einfachichKO (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichprojekt 2013... mittendrin!*

Hallo Micha,

in Bezug auf Deine Holzbalken, hast Du kein Bauhaus Drive In in Deiner Nähe?
Dort solltest Du Konstruktionshölzer in großen Größen und in Längen bis 6 m bekommen...


----------



## karlethecat (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichprojekt 2013... mittendrin!*

... darum fragte ich was er für Konstruktionsholz braucht. 
In Baumärkten gibt es ja nur "billig"-Holz. 3m ist aber gar kein Problem so wo zu bekommen.


----------



## Moonlight (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichprojekt 2013... mittendrin!*

Hey Micha,

McGarden hat auch haltbares Holz in allen möglichen längen.
Dort habe ich meine 4m Balken für die Winterabdeckung her 

Mandy


----------



## RiffRaff (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichprojekt 2013... mittendrin!*

Hallo,

freut mich, das sich hier so intensiv Gedanken über meine Brücke gemacht wird! 

Das Problem mit den verwendeten Holz lag einfach daran, das ich nur ein kleines Auto fahre und da mit Mühe 2m reinkriege und da das alles noch schnell an einem Wochenende geholt und gebaut werden sollte, mußte halt ein Kompromiß her. 
Verwendet wurde das vorimprägnierte Holz 7,4x7,4cm aus der Gartenabteilung von einem Bauhaus, das noch 3-fach mit Holzschutz übergemalert wurde. Die Brücke wird vermutlich noch Jahre halten, ich bin da schon drauf rumgesprungen, nur gefallen mir die Verlängerungen und Verstärkungen nicht. Das wackeln, die Elastizität der Brücke, wird wohl ganz normal sein, wenns nicht wackeln würde, könnte se wohl eher mal brechen.

Ich hab hier im Forum schon sehr gute Beispiele für Brücken gefunden, die sich bogenförmig über das Wasser ziehen, das sieht natürlich klasse aus!
Fürs nächste Jahr hatte ich mir solch eine Brücke vorgenommen  und wäre da auch bereit, einen Tischler mit zu beauftragen.

gruß

Micha


----------



## RiffRaff (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichprojekt 2013... mittendrin!*

Hallo,

ein paar aktuelle Bilder.
Obwohl die Pflanzen alle erst im Juni/Juli eingesetzt wurden, die meisten davon als "kahle" Stengel, beginnen immer mehr auszutreiben und zu blühen! Ich freue mich schon auf nächstes Jahr, wenn das alles schon ab dem Frühjahr beginnt und das Ufer zuwuchert! 

Das Wasser wurde nach der Erstbefüllung im Juni ein wenig grün und zwischenzeitlich war die Sichtweite max. 20cm. Inzwischen freut es mich ungemein, das ich wieder den Bodengrund sehen kann. Man kann noch keine einzelnen Sandkörner auf dem Grund zählen, im Flachwasserbereich ist aber jede Kleinigkeit zu sehen.

Inzwischen haben sich neben den Fröschen etliche Insekten angesiedelt.
__ Wasserläufer hatte ich auch schon gesehen, konnte aber beobachten, wie ein Frosch einen Wasserläufer erbeutete... Die werde ich dann vermutlich nie dauerhaft beobachten können.
Diverse __ Libellen haben an Unterwasserpflanzen und Seerosenblättern gelaicht, 100te von Bienen kommen täglich (ich vermute) zum trinken ans Ufer.

gruß

Micha


----------

